

Live Chat Support Thats 100% Free – Public Beta - benadammartin
http://nicechat.co/

======
eappleby
I signed up, but I don't think I will implement it on my site.

I currently use PureChat, which is also free, and they provide a very
professional looking chat box that is easily customizable. With Nice Chat, I
didn't see any templates and the chat box that is displayed looks plain with
very few ways to customize it, so I pretty much gave up right there.

Good luck, and I hope this feedback helps.

------
benadammartin
Thanks eappleby for the feedback! My next dev release has some more
customization options in it.

